# bolens 1054 starter/generator.



## Ray. (Dec 23, 2008)

Hello there, I live in England, Great Britain and I have just bought a 1971 Bolens 1054 husky that was sold as a non runner. I have now managed to get it running and Iam totally made up with it. The problem I have is that the 1054 came without a starter/generator, I was wondering if anybody could advise or help with trying to source one more local to me. I have seen many advertised in America but the shipping costs are very expensive as you can imagine. 
P.S the forum is great, I cant find much over here regarding Bolens even though i know there plenty over here.
Many thanks in advance.
Regards Ray.


----------



## Huskyfan (Oct 9, 2012)

Sorry Can't Help 
just glad i am not alone in the uk
as a husky owner


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, Ray,and Huskyfan !

Try this site for the starter/generator:

www.DBELECTRIC.com

They have them listed under "Generators",and it may be cheaper to ship,as well ! Try one for a Simplicity/Cushman ,(same thing) SKU # GRD0002. SHipped to your door,it is $230.80 USD .


----------

